# Briggs & Stratton lawn mower engine



## razz22

My briggs and stratton lawn mower engine has trouble starting. Right now everytime I want to start it up I have to put a new spark plug in it, but once it is started it runs great, any ideas? If you need any more info feel free to ask. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## grumpygit

Hi. I always put a shot of redex or something similar in my B&S when i leave it over winter. Before i put the mower away i just put a shot straight in the plug hole and turn it over without the plug in. It helps to stop any corrosion or fouling building up on the plug.
dont know if it will solve your problem but could be worth a try.


----------



## rwolf

HI, I replaced a connecting rod in a single cylinder 13hp briggs&stratton motor. I had to remove the camshaft to tighten rod bolts. Does the cam shaft have to go back in a certain way compared to piston and valve placement. Ron


----------



## K-B

razz22, you said you need to put a a new plug in every time, is the old plug fouled? Make sure there's fresh gas in it. You might have to clean the carburetor out.


----------



## jetymko

My 6.5HP OHV B&S won't start unless I spray starting fluid directly into the carburetor. I have replaced the needle valve and seat and the spark plug. Emptied old gas and put in new gas. Cleaned all residue from carburetor.


----------



## K-B

jetymko said:


> My 6.5HP OHV B&S won't start unless I spray starting fluid directly into the carburetor. I have replaced the needle valve and seat and the spark plug. Emptied old gas and put in new gas. Cleaned all residue from carburetor.


Did you use carburetor cleaner to clean the carburetor? Does it have a fuel filter?


----------

